# Derby Databankabfrage liefert Ergebnisse nicht korrekt



## bigg_kg (13. Feb 2011)

Hallo hab ein kleines Problem bei dem ihr mir vieleicht helfen könnt. Würde mir sehr helfen.

Ich arbeite mit eclipse und einer derby datenbank und nun habe ich folgendes problem.
habe eine join abfrage geschrieben über die zwei tabellen zusammen gefügt werden.

[Java] public void getFromDatabase() {
  try {
   Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
   stmt
     .execute("SELECT * FROM Mail LEFT OUTER JOIN Anhang ON Mail.MailID=Anhang.MailID");
   ResultSet rs = stmt.getResultSet();
   while (rs.next()) {
    System.out.println("MailID: " + rs.getString("MailID")
      + " An: " + rs.getString("An") + " Cc: "
      + rs.getString("Cc") + " Betreff: "
      + rs.getString("Betreff") + " Nachricht: "
      + rs.getString("Nachricht") + " Versendet: "
      + rs.getString("Versendet") + " AnhangID: "
      + rs.getString("AnhangID") + " Dateiname: "
      + rs.getString("Dateiname") + " Datei: "
      + rs.getString("Datei"));
   }
   rs.close();
   stmt.close();
  } catch (Exception e) {
   System.out.println(e.getMessage());
  }
 }[/Java]

In der Tabelle Anhang werden unter anderem Blobs eingelesen.
Dies funktioniert alles auch und die Abfrage liefert auch die korrekten ergebnisse, nur wenn ich jetzt ein Blob Array über eine schleife in die datenbank einlese bekomme ich bei dieser abfrage nur die letzten 3 datenssätze anstatt alle aber vorher kammen alle.

Führe ich nun diese Abfrage nicht in Eclipse sondern über das ij-tool im cmd aus funktioniert die abfrage einwandfrei, was mich darauf schliesen lässt das die abfrage nicht falsch formuliert ist. kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe das ich keine brauchbaren ergebnisse in eclipse bekomme.

Über eure hilfe würd ich michsehr freuen und danke schon im voraus


----------



## hansmueller (14. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

was liefert es dir, wenn du folgendes probierst:

```
public void getFromDatabase() {
  try {
   Statement stmt = con.createStatement();
   stmt
     .execute("SELECT * FROM Mail LEFT OUTER JOIN Anhang ON Mail.MailID=Anhang.MailID");
   ResultSet rs = stmt.getResultSet();
   while (rs.next()) {

  SwingUtilities.invokeAndWait(new Runnable()
{				
	@Override
	public void run()
	{
		System.out.println("MailID: " + rs.getString("MailID")
 	     + " An: " + rs.getString("An") + " Cc: "
   	     + rs.getString("Cc") + " Betreff: "
  	     + rs.getString("Betreff") + " Nachricht: "
  	     + rs.getString("Nachricht") + " Versendet: "
  	     + rs.getString("Versendet") + " AnhangID: "
   	     + rs.getString("AnhangID") + " Dateiname: "
  	     + rs.getString("Dateiname") + " Datei: "
  	     + rs.getString("Datei"));					
	}
});
    
   }
   rs.close();
   stmt.close();
  } catch (Exception e) {
   System.out.println(e.getMessage());
  }
 }
```

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## bigg_kg (14. Feb 2011)

Hey Danke aber ich habs schon selber geschafft.
Hab die Blob datei mit Outputstream zwischengespeichert und in einen String umgewandelt.Nun läufts.
Danke trotzdem.


----------

